# marineland double led lights



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

just wondering if these are worth getting and has anyone bought one and what is there feedback LED Aquarium Lighting Double Bright | Energy Efficient Solar and Lunar Settings


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm using one over my shellie tank. The light is quite "white", probably not the best spectrum to bring out the nicest colour of your fish. Depending on how deep your tank is, it may not be bright enough for any plants you have. For tall planted tanks, you would probably need to supplement with other lights. For fish only, they are ok.

Otherwise, the simmer effect is nice and the package is sleek looking.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

They are not very bright compared to LED lights coming out now. I would only use it as a moon light or accent light at best...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've heard that they work fine for tanks that aren't deep front to back as the LED's don't have alot of spread. Probably great for 12" deep tanks to maybe 18" deep. Also, I've heard people are annoyed that you can't control the moonlight and the regular light separately via a timer. I think the only way to switch from full lighting to moonlighting is via a rocker switch. You can modify of course, which many have done.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i was thinking of getting the 60 inch one. would it be bad for plants ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Had mine for a year now. Gives a nice natural shimmering effect in the water column. Better if the tank is more than 12" in height. No complaints so far. 
Had a few long discussion on this product last year:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/marineland-led-fixture-48-tank-11721/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/marineland-led-light-10151/


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I have 2 of the 36" lights on my 72" 135g african tank. Very happy with them.

Pro's: Don't get hot, bulbs don't burn out, electricity bill isn't high.

Con's: I run my lights on a timer, the light switch is day/off/night so I don't generally run the night lights. If you don't stay on top of water conditions, you can get spotlight effect.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

mine is 22 front to back 32 top to bottom and 72 long will it be ok i dont have plants and it is a tropheus ,pleco and shellie tank


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

mdwflyer that looks awsome . i orderd just the double 48-60 light think that would be enough for my 179 ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> mine is 22 front to back 32 top to bottom and 72 long will it be ok i dont have plants and it is a tropheus ,pleco and shellie tank


If you don't have plants, even better. Don't need to worry about all the spectrums etc etc. The plecos will definitely be more active with the LED lighting. They'll come out more often.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a big tank, post some pics when you get it. 

I started the tank last winter, and I did a whole bunch of reading all over the place for what lights I needed. I came really close to spending a whole bunch of money on I can't remember what. I am very happy with the LED lights.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> mdwflyer that looks awsome . i orderd just the double 48-60 light think that would be enough for my 179 ?


You could do that or order 2 x 36 lengths. The 60 may leave shadows on both ends of your tank.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I moved my lights over so you can see the shadow of not having lights to the edge of the tank.

pic with no flash:









pic with flash:


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

I just ordered the 48-60 reef light for my tank, looking forward to more light and no dark spot in the middle of the tank, will post pics when it's on.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

just got my lights works awsome realy like it over the t8 light


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Lets see pics!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

here is some pics

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/033.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/034.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/035.jpg


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good. The only I didn't like myself about these lights when I had them is that there's only a manual switch between the daylight LEDs and the moonlights. So you can't put that on a timer. But otherwise they're very good little lights.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

How do the colours of the trophs look under the new lights?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Bubs, I don't like your team, but I love your tank and lighting man. Good choice bro.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont want to slam marineland lights but I was talked out of them by JL, plus if you goto marinelands website there are lot's of bad reviews for this light.

I think there are better choices out there like the Vertex lights.


----------

